# Anybody in San Jose, CA? Little guy in animal control



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

This little guy is listed as a Miniature poodle-Maltese mix. I haven't seen him in person, but in the photo he looks more Maltese to me. They say he's already neutered. 

I think he was just moved to their adoptable list. I don't know how things are in San Jose, but I hope he'll get adopted or rescued soon. I don't think I can manage another male in my home or I might hit the road. 

www.PetHarbor.com pet:SNJS.A726313


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I bet he is gone in a day or two. No.California doesnt have the amount of Maltese available for adoption like So. Cal.. Just keep a check on him and see. Thanks, Edie


----------



## cometgrrl (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm in the area, but we just don't have room for any more pets right now. I'll send the link to my co-workers, see if anyone else is interested, he looks cute!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I do believe you were right, Edie. He's no longer listed.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I hope it was a good home and wish it was so fast for so many of then in the So. Calif. area, that we cant get to. 
Thanks for checking. Hugs,Edie


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Well, now he has been posted again, on the petharbor.com and the city's website and also posted again on petfinder.com There's a new and better-quality picture. He sure is cute. A lot of tan on his ears.


----------

